# Squonk Devices



## Kalashnikov (22/5/17)

Hi Vendors.

Im struggling to find squonk devices. Please let me now if you have any on your sites.

Thanks in Adv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

@BumbleBee has the Coppervape squonk kit, which is really solid and excellent value from what I've heard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/5/17)

RichJB said:


> @BumbleBee has the Coppervape squonk kit, which is really solid and excellent value from what I've heard.


Thanks.. But i should have been more specific. Looking for regulated. I dont trust mechs lol


----------



## Mari (22/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Vendors.
> 
> Im struggling to find squonk devices. Please let me now if you have any on your sites.
> 
> Thanks in Adv



Good day We have 2 blue Halcyons for R2200.00
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/halcyon/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/5/17)

Hcigar VT Inbox is great, here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/5/17)

Andre said:


> Hcigar VT Inbox is great, here.


this seems to be the only 1 i am really interested in although would have been nice if it was sold without the rda nonetheless thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/5/17)

Mari said:


> Good day We have 2 blue Halcyons for R2200.00
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/halcyon/


Super tempted for this one.


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/5/17)

I really like those vt inbox, they look really great but since the drone bf came out im more gravitating towards that mod now.

Back to the vt inbox...
Those vt inboxes seem to get more and more expensive every time they brought in again @Andre .
@incredible_hullk payed like R1400 
Last time they were going for R1700
Now they on R1800....

Yet overseas they have remained the same price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## spiv (25/5/17)

There's always the Dripbox 2.

It's cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I really like those vt inbox, they look really great but since the drone bf came out im more gravitating towards that mod now.
> 
> Back to the vt inbox...
> Those vt inboxes seem to get more and more expensive every time they brought in again @Andre .
> ...



@Clouds4Days cud be function of exchange rate + demand factor


----------



## boxerulez (25/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> this seems to be the only 1 i am really interested in although would have been nice if it was sold without the rda nonetheless thanks


Just grab the drone, you wont regret...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/5/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days cud be function of exchange rate + demand factor


I checked my vape (e)mails, first one was 27 Feb that had the VT Inbox, it was going for $74.99 at GB, then it goes up and down, up to $85. So that is anything between R1000 to R1300 depending if Mr Z opened his trap or not.

Everyone has to make their bucks so R1800 is not far off. honestly to get the VT from GB and saving R500, but waiting 40 days... In 40 days the next set of HE gear has been released. I guess it is a price you pay for vapegasms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I really like those vt inbox, they look really great but since the drone bf came out im more gravitating towards that mod now.
> 
> Back to the vt inbox...
> Those vt inboxes seem to get more and more expensive every time they brought in again @Andre .
> ...


For me the profit margin is not excessive, but I hate that I have to pay for an atomizer that most do not use. I now have 3, going to the gorge!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/17)

spiv said:


> There's always the Dripbox 2.
> 
> It's cheap and gets the job done.


I have that however i hate the battery life on it. It cuts off at 3.5v Most single mods cut off at 3.2v


----------



## Andre (25/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have that however i hate the battery life on it. It cuts off at 3.5v Most single mods cut off at 3.2v


I do not like it either. The 5 click function is a nightmare to get right. The battery cover is a bad dream too. Removing the juice bottle for refilling is not a pleasure. 
Get the VT Inbox!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/17)

Andre said:


> I do not like it either. The 5 click function is a nightmare to get right. The battery cover is a bad dream too. Removing the juice bottle for refilling is not a pleasure.
> Get the VT Inbox!


That looks too good. It's definitely going to be my next purchase . just hoping they restock that rainbow edition again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (25/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> That looks too good. It's definitely going to be my next purchase . just hoping they restock that rainbow edition again


You will love the Inbox. It is a super device, no leaking, easy battery change and juice refill. Battery lasts ages.
But yep, that is also the reason I haven't yet bought another - I NEED the rainbow, that and the wee price hike
Although the black carbon look is growing on me, and just maybe someone will trade their "rainbow oil" panels for carbon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (25/5/17)

*We still have a few off the Pico Squeeze 50W Kits in stock*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/5/17)

Caramia said:


> You will love the Inbox. It is a super device, no leaking, easy battery change and juice refill. Battery lasts ages.
> But yep, that is also the reason I haven't yet bought another - I NEED the rainbow, that and the wee price hike
> Although the black carbon look is growing on me, and just maybe someone will trade their "rainbow oil" panels for carbon


Have watched many reviews on it and very keen. I was happy with the drip box 2 but the battery life is driving me crazy. Definitely gonna hold out for colours. You know how @Sir Vape can be

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/5/17)

I owned the dripbox 2 for a few months, it's a great squonker, just not easy to carry around in your pocket. Great for the desk though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/17)

Alex said:


> I owned the dripbox 2 for a few months, it's a great squonker, just not easy to carry around in your pocket. Great for the desk though.


You sure its not easy to carry around? its quite small compared to almost every other regulated one


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/6/17)

I would like to thank @Sir Vape for answering my prayers. 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-3d-printed-predator-squonk-80w-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I would like to thank @Sir Vape for answering my prayers.
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-3d-printed-predator-squonk-80w-mod


Just saw that as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/6/17)

Paul33 said:


> Just saw that as well


Definitely purchasing and its at a nice price.


----------



## KZOR (20/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Definitely purchasing


Ordered and payed in full.
Excited to receive this one even though i cannot seem to find any pics of the interior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Definitely purchasing and its at a nice price.


Price is definitely on point!!


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Ordered and payed in full.
> Excited to receive this one even though i cannot seem to find any pics of the interior.


You must let us know your thoughts please!!


----------



## KZOR (20/6/17)

Paul33 said:


> You must let us know your thoughts please!!



Planning on doing a video as soon as i get it. Think the GoonLP will be the perfect BF atty for this device.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Planning on doing a video as soon as i get it. Think the GoonLP will be the perfect BF atty for this device.


My icon will sit nice on top! Just need to get this past my owner...


----------



## blujeenz (20/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Ordered and payed in full.
> Excited to receive this one even though i cannot seem to find any pics of the interior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/6/17)

13ml juice bottle amazing. I wonder though if it comes with a spare


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/6/17)

KZOR said:


> Planning on doing a video as soon as i get it. Think the GoonLP will be the perfect BF atty for this device.


please let us know about the battery life. Like how many ml you get through and at what wattage. Thanks for being our beta tester lol


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

Vape Cartel just got the Inbox in, not on their website as yet, the price is R1700.

Not being funny, but personally I'd fork out the extra R550 and take the Inbox, not much extra if you know that the chipset will at least be a DNA. Or at least until @KZOR can tell us what chipset this is running. R550 is not too much extra to pay if you know you get a proven board, and a well known manufacturer such as HCigar.

But knowing @KZOR his review will be to the point, factual and no BS. Here's to hoping for something good, I still need a regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

I see a whole new range of cheap mechanical squonkers coming in, check this one for instace from Fasttech:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10036531/7956101-boxer-styled-18650-mechanical-mod

That is under $15, I ordered 2 over the weekend with the Father's Day discount (so I'll report back in about 6 months then...) At least I have a potential model to base a future 3d print on. (Yes the button is rubbish!)

My thoughts was to see if I can jam maybe an old Sigelei 100w chip in there somewhere, problem will be the 510 but I understand that Fat Daddy can provide for sub $6.


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

I recently got the VT Inbox with carbon panels... I love the device. Only con for me is the rigidity of the bottles. The BFX super soft silicon bottle on the reo has spoiled me. I tried the Inbox with the hadaly and it was good but oversquonking was becoming an issue. I went for the Pulse 22 BF RDA and I've found a happy place that suits my vaping needs expertly. This might be my new travel companion for its ease of use. All i need is some fresh wick and a pair of scissors and I'm good to go. Ordered the brown leather look panels from Canada last week and took delivery today. Will post some pics tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (21/6/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Vape Cartel just got the Inbox in, not on their website as yet, the price is R1700.


Is this at the CT branch?


I want a Hcigar as well but i'll hold off until I see the review from @KZOR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

NaZa05 said:


> Is this at the CT branch?.



That's correct yes, at least, it was on their FB yesterday. But I am sure they will have stock in both branches.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (21/6/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> That's correct yes, at least, it was on their FB yesterday. But I am sure they will have stock in both branches.



Ok cool I have sent Kieran a message so will hear what he says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

Amir said:


> I recently got the VT Inbox with carbon panels... I love the device. Only con for me is the rigidity of the bottles. The BFX super soft silicon bottle on the reo has spoiled me. I tried the Inbox with the hadaly and it was good but oversquonking was becoming an issue. I went for the Pulse 22 BF RDA and I've found a happy place that suits my vaping needs expertly. This might be my new travel companion for its ease of use. All i need is some fresh wick and a pair of scissors and I'm good to go. Ordered the brown leather look panels from Canada last week and took delivery today. Will post some pics tonight


Have you perhaps found a bottle that would have been perfect for squonking, even though it was a normal juice bottle? I faintly remember Alien Visions and their soft bottles. The reason I ask I see that Fat Daay also sells bottle converters, so it could take any juice bottle and convert it to a squonk bottle.

$5.99 which will convert 3 bottles of your liking: (sorry no direct link to specific products) http://fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html

Here's a schematic (no potato):


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

NaZa05 said:


> Ok cool I have sent Kieran a message so will hear what he says


Cool, will ask on the FB post as well, probably Duncan who posted it.


----------



## KrayFish404 (21/6/17)

NaZa05 said:


> Ok cool I have sent Kieran a message so will hear what he says


Vape Cartel only has these in Cape Town, but I am quite sure Jhb will follow suite. That also means it is for now available in store only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/6/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Have you perhaps found a bottle that would have been perfect for squonking, even though it was a normal juice bottle? I faintly remember Alien Visions and their soft bottles. The reason I ask I see that Fat Daay also sells bottle converters, so it could take any juice bottle and convert it to a squonk bottle.
> 
> $5.99 which will convert 3 bottles of your liking: (sorry no direct link to specific products) http://fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
> 
> ...



I'm not really one for tinkering as I am of the mindset that it should be damn near perfect out of the box. The super soft bfx silicon bottles were part of a package deal from a forum member who advised me brilliantly. Hopefully I can land something similar for the inbox that's ready to simply insert fuss free


----------

